
Covid-19 Transmits in Aerosols. We Have Enough Evidence, Now It Is Time to Act - mistersquid
https://time.com/5883081/covid-19-transmitted-aerosols/
======
marojejian
Dupe of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24277390](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24277390)

